# Rear windows switches not working



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

I just noticed both my rear windows switches are not working. It's as if the driver window lock is enabled. I can make the windows go down from the driver controls. Is there a fuse I should look at?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Rear windows switches not working (Avo)*

Hey Avo
Mine is doing the same thing. What I found was that when I press down and hold the "window lock" button on the driver's door, the rears start to work. See if this is the case on yours.
I bought a whole new switch assembly, haven't put it in yet though.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Rear windows switches not working (Massboykie)*

I had this problem when I bought my allroad. Being a poor college student I couldn't afford the whole assembly. 
My cheap fix was to take the switch assembly out and take apart the lock switch after gutting the springs I taped the whole switch in the down position. I used black electrical tape and it's totally unnoticeable if you tape it, low enough, around the sides. It just looks like the switch is meant to be lights. Just another option if you don't want to spend the money on the assembly and don't have kids.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rear windows switches not working (Avo)*

I have the problem on the rear left door only. In my cr, the problem is broken wiring in the door jamb, a very common problem. I would check this first, before doing anything to the switches.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Rear windows switches not working (PerL)*

I had the window lock problem too, actually I still do. I stuck a folded piece of a business card type of paper on one of the sides to jam it down. It's been like that for over a year and isn't at all noticeable.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Rear windows switches not working (Massboykie)*

Holding down the window lock button does work. Its still covered by warranty, so I guess it's time to goto the dealer...


----------



## martiyo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Rear windows switches not working (Avo)*

it's the switch... the child lock switch... the whole thing needs to be replaced. it's like 75 or 100 bucks... 
-Henry


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Rear windows switches not working (martiyo)*

Yeah
I got mine off e-bay for around $50 if memory serves. 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

